# Flatout 2 - Patch



## Crasher (7. September 2011)

hallo, hab mir Flatout 2 gekauft und will es patchen - schaff es einfach nicht. Das Extrahieren klappt (bei mir) auch nicht, und Readme ist immer noch auf v1.0.
Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie ichs auf 1.2 bringe ?
Hab schon ein paar Anleitungen gefunden, aber


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2011)

extrahiers bei bem freund, auf bem usb stick und von dort patcht du dann das game?


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2011)

bzw wieso kannst nicht exzrahieren?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. September 2011)

Zum ent-/packen bewährt sich:

7-Zip (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
(32-Bit)

bzw.

7-Zip (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
(64-Bit)


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2011)

@TE : welches programm hast dafür benutzt?


----------



## Crasher (9. September 2011)

k.A. mit welchem Programm das extrahiert wird, ich geh auf Patch speichern, ausführen, extrahieren, alles kopieren und ersetzen, ausführen, starforce-protection aktivieren, Pc neustarten, Flatout wieder starten, kommt wieder die Meldung Starforceblablabla aktivieren, wieder Neustart, Fehlermeldung: Treiber Starforce irgendwas nicht kompatiebel, Spiel starten, wieder Starforce/protect.dll oder ähnlich aktivieren,   Pc neustarten,........... hab auch beim extrahieren alles was mit dem protect- und Starforce-Zeug zu tun hat nicht kopiert und ersetzt. 7-Zip hab ich jetzt auch getestet, ohne Erfolg(kenn mich da aber auch nicht aus, BITTE keinem weitersagen). Spiel ohne Patch läuft. Das Spiel ist aber Original 1.0

Danke für die Mühen


----------



## Crasher (9. September 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> extrahiers bei bem freund, auf bem usb stick und von dort patcht du dann das game?



wieso nicht auf meinem PC ?


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2011)

ich mein vom usb stick wegpatchen...


----------



## Crasher (11. September 2011)

gebe auf. ALLES versucht.
Es liegt am Starforce-protection der bei mir nicht will 
trotzdem danke


----------



## Freeak (11. September 2011)

Bevor du Aufgibst, wie wäre es mal mit der genauen Fehlermeldung? Am besten als Screenshot. Denn ich glaube ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich mal bei einen anderen Titel.


----------

